# Love at First Sight



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

What was the first picture you saw or took of your Chi-babies? What made you instantly fall in love with them? I was looking at some old pics of Bella and Libby and I thought it was so funny to see their "first" pics and comparing that to them now..It's crazy! I wanna see your babies!!! 

Here was the first picture I ever saw of Bella. I instantly KNEW that I HAD to have her..The "tiny" factor completely sold me.








And here is my little girl now..All "big" and grown up with her 2 lb. self Hehe









And Miss Libby Lou..I definitely have an attraction to the little ones and I loooove chocolates. Her big dome head also sold me in an instant.








Here is my little booger now..A little pistol!









Gotta love my two little girls! I haven't been on here in months so I wanna see your babies!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls are still really small/young but here are their baby pics:

Baby Ruby









Baby Hope


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> My girls are still really small/young but here are their baby pics:
> 
> Baby Ruby
> 
> ...


Awwww! They are both so cute!!! I love their colors!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

AWWW Your babies!! So darn cute!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> AWWW Your babies!! So darn cute!


thank you! they are little rascals! that's for sure!!! haha


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Fun thread! I dont think I still have "first" pics, but Ill dig around for some little puppy pics  Your little girls are SO cute. May I ask where you got little Bella?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is the first pic I saw of Bella, I loved her coloring so I chose her.. 
At 4.5 weeks.









Izzie wasn't a choice at the time, but here is a pic of her that same day as the pic of Bella at 4.5 weeks.









Here's the pic I saw of Izzie right before I got her. My mind was already made up that I wanted her though, but still. This pic was just taken a couple days before I got her at 9 weeks.









Here my babies are now at 10.5 weeks...


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Here is the first pic I saw of Bella, I loved her coloring so I chose her..
> At 4.5 weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


That baby pic of Bella is ADORABLE
I love the tri-colored chis!!! They are both so cute..sisters then?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella Luna said:


> That baby pic of Bella is ADORABLE
> I love the tri-colored chis!!! They are both so cute..sisters then?


Yup, even though they have a huge size difference, they are litter sisters..


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Fun thread! I dont think I still have "first" pics, but Ill dig around for some little puppy pics  Your little girls are SO cute. May I ask where you got little Bella?


thanks!! and please post some! i use to be on here a lot a few months ago, so i knew pretty much everyone on here, but now there are so many new faces! haha, i feel lost! 

i got bella from a breeder in central ohio who i absolutely adore! she also just had a litter too


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Baby Skylar:


















8 weeks:










Baby Mia: 6 weeks









8 weeks:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Yup, even though they have a huge size difference, they are litter sisters..


Haha, oh my, they are very different in size!  Haha..I think it's funny how puppies in the same litter can vary so much in size. When I went to pick up Bella, her parents were about 6 lbs and her brother was like 3 times her size..haha. You babies are cuties though! I would love to have a solid black Chi!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> OH MY!!! CUTIE OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!
> Baby Mia:


Skylar reminds me of Libby Their coloring is very similar.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Skylar reminds me of Libby Their coloring is very similar.


Thank you!
You're right! Is Libby a chocolate?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Thank you!
> You're right! Is Libby a chocolate?


Yes she is! Before I got her, I either wanted a long-haired chocolate or blue. It was really hard to find either of the two!!! Haha..but looking at your siggy, they remind me alot of each other..except I bet Skylar is better behaved than my Libby..haha, she is a little brat! Haha


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Yes she is! Before I got her, I either wanted a long-haired chocolate or blue. It was really hard to find either of the two!!! Haha..but looking at your siggy, they remind me alot of each other..except I bet Skylar is better behaved than my Libby..haha, she is a little brat! Haha


Of course she is! That was a stupid question on my part--I realized that when I started back at the beginning the thread and paid attention!
Your babies are adorable!
Fortunately I don't think I had anything in mind when I decided I wanted a third. I just told Mia's breeder that I wanted another one and she already knew that the new one would have to be smaller b/c Mia and Bizkit are so she said she had the perfect baby in mind for me and that was Skylar. Believe it or not, Mia and Skylar have the same daddy (he looks like Mia).


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't have a good first picture of him. But here is the first picture I took with my phone on the first day he was home, 9 weeks old.










And here he is now at 5 months.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Of course she is! That was a stupid question on my part--I realized that when I started back at the beginning the thread and paid attention!
> Your babies are adorable!
> Fortunately I don't think I had anything in mind when I decided I wanted a third. I just told Mia's breeder that I wanted another one and she already knew that the new one would have to be smaller b/c Mia and Bizkit are so she said she had the perfect baby in mind for me and that was Skylar. Believe it or not, Mia and Skylar have the same daddy (he looks like Mia).


Haha..no worries There's lots of pics on here! Easy mistake!

And as for getting a third, I think that can happen pretty easily with this breed! I got Bella and insisted that I "needed" another like 5 or 6 months later..Haha. They become a little obsession It's nice to get them from a breeder that you trust. I wanted to get another from Bella's breeder but she doesn't breed alot and didn't have a litter at the time..I was too antsy and had to have another right that instant!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is baby Bizkit. He is 4 months in these pix, I think. I didn't post him at first b/c I didn't "choose" him as some of you may know. He was a gift to my daughter and just sort of became mine.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

efinishya said:


> I don't have a good first picture of him. But here is the first picture I took with my phone on the first day he was home, 9 weeks old.


Haha..how cute! You can almost see his little puppy wrinkles on his head in the first one..Love it!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Here is baby Bizkit. He is 4 months in these pix, I think. I didn't post him at first b/c I didn't "choose" him as some of you may know. He was a gift to my daughter and just sort of became mine.


PLEASE send him my way Hahahaha..LOOOOVE the color!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

First pic of Miley from the breeder at almost 5 weeks










First pic of Leo that I saw on the breeders site, it doesnt even look like him!










And some early pics of Reese the first month I had him:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

"PLEASE send him my way Hahahaha..LOOOOVE the color!!!" 

Thanks, he's my boy. Hard to believe he'll be 9 years in May!
If I ever got another, I'd want one like Bella Luna. She has the mini Rottweiler look that I think is so cute!
I forgot to say, I highly doubt Miss Libby is a brat! She's too cute to be a brat. I'm sure you're just telling tales on her.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> thanks!! and please post some! i use to be on here a lot a few months ago, so i knew pretty much everyone on here, but now there are so many new faces! haha, i feel lost!
> 
> i got bella from a breeder in central ohio who i absolutely adore! she also just had a litter too


O no....lol, PMing you now  She has just the CUTEST little face.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw so many adorable pics. I got both Pip and Roo together from rescue when they were 2 years old. This is the first pic I saw of them. They totally stole my heart.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> First pic of Miley from the breeder at almost 5 weeks


Hehe, Miley is a cute little chunk Love the coloring!!!

What cuties! I love looking at then then and then now


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> First pic of Miley from the breeder at almost 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby Miley looks like a little Weimaraner!  They're all three adorable!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aw so many adorable pics. I got both Pip and Roo together from rescue when they were 2 years old. This is the first pic I saw of them. They totally stole my heart.


I can see why! They're a perfect little duo.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> "PLEASE send him my way Hahahaha..LOOOOVE the color!!!"
> 
> Thanks, he's my boy. Hard to believe he'll be 9 years in May!
> If I ever got another, I'd want one like Bella Luna. She has the mini Rottweiler look that I think is so cute!
> I forgot to say, I highly doubt Miss Libby is a brat! She's too cute to be a brat. I'm sure you're just telling tales on her.


Haha, people actually think she is a Miniature Pinscher sometimes because of the black and tan. And Libby is a royal pain at times, let me tell ya! She walks to the beat of her own drum! Haha



Reese and Miley said:


> O no....lol, PMing you now  She has just the CUTEST little face.


Haha, okay Oh yay!, Just got it!



foggy said:


> Aw so many adorable pics. I got both Pip and Roo together from rescue when they were 2 years old. This is the first pic I saw of them. They totally stole my heart.


I love that you rescued them! I bet that is an awesome feeling and I would love to do that!!! They are precious Are they related?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> I love that you rescued them! I bet that is an awesome feeling and I would love to do that!!! They are precious Are they related?


They are not related, no. They came to the rescue together and were a bonded pair. I really didn't want to see them separated. Plus two is better then one so it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

This is such a fun thread, I love seeing all the adorable little babies! So many adorable little faces, its easy to see how they got snatched up  
Nice to see Pip and Roo make an appearance too, I always love to see their little faces.

Hehe Miley did look a lot like a teensy little Weim. I love that breed but since getting Reese I much prefer the ease and convenience of little dogs, but I still wanted a blue. Needless to say her breeder was a bit of a nut, every pic I got as she grew Miley has a different bow or flower on her head.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

foggy said:


> They are not related, no. They came to the rescue together and were a bonded pair. I really didn't want to see them separated. Plus two is better then one so it worked out perfectly.


Well they make a perfect pair..and it's nice you didn't separate them!! And of course..two is better than one..at times haha


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This was the first picture I ever saw of Chibi.









Yoshi didnt have a picture of him advertised anywhere. He came from a horrid breeder. This was the first picture I took of him, sorry it is blurry. This was right after he fell over into his bowl because his head weighed so much more than the rest of him, LOL! He is my heart dog 









Yoshi and Chibi now


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> This was the first picture I ever saw of Chibi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha...I started cracking up when you said Yoshi fell over because his head was too heavy for his body Hehehe...that's cute as is he

You can send Chibi my way please


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So that's why they fall over when they eat?! Bella did that a few times when I first got her. And today, Izzie did a handstand drinking her water until she flipped over! lol. I laughed so hard..


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

this was keonas first pic i fell in live with 










and now











and Myami










and now


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

baby Ava 









I dont have a picture of Quark because he was 4 when we got him 
and Lola I have seen her since the day she was born


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

As you know I got Honey when she was older but I do have one baby
pic of her.
Honey as a Baby








Honey Now








Izzabella as a Baby








Izzabella Now


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Heres Lola-belle 10 weeks old












Penny at 9weeks old












Here they are today! Best of friends!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here is one of the first pics i saw of my heart baby leila. 
She is not the one that I wanted but God knew she was the one for me! :love7:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww look at Leila! 

I love this thread! Love to see all the babies!


----------

